# Not competitive enough right now, what about in april when hiring starts?



## yamahaguitarguy (26 Feb 2013)

So I just got an email from the forces saying that I potentially have much to offer but currently am not as competitive as other applicants. I know that the forces starts their hiring in april so do you think I may have a chance getting in when april comes around or am I screwed? I applied for supply tech, armoured soldier and traffic tech and have finished highschool. The email says me app will be open for a entire year in case a position opens up for me.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Feb 2013)

I don't think your chances would improve come April.  I'm speculating based on information I've read regarding circumstances similar to yours.  (I use the term "speculating" because I'm not a recruiter, so don't want to put words into others mouths.) There are more and more applicants coming in, so if you weren't competitive initially and haven't done anything to improve your application package since they assessed you, then I would think that would remain so.

Remember, there's no need to give up, and you're not "screwed."  But try speaking to a recruiter to gain some insight as to what you can do specifically to improve your position.  I don't know you or your specifics, so that may end up being more schooling, more work experience, volunteering, better test scores, etc.  Ask if you can gain more understanding as to _why_ you aren't competitive enough at this point. I'm sure they'll be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## SeR (26 Feb 2013)

The other applicants who are competing against you who have been deemed more "competitive" have likely been gaining experience or doing whatever for years, which makes them more competitive. It's impossible to be able to cram years worth job experiences, etc. into one month.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

If they consider you "not competitive enough right now", you sure aren't going to be competitive enough come April.

My advice would be to look a little closer at the email you received, in particular the part that says:

It is recommended that you *consider pursuing one of the following avenues which may lead to increasing the competitiveness of your file*:  
•	*Enhance your standing or experience in some of the following areas (level of education, specific work or leadership experience or community involvement);   * 

Then think about what you put on your application because I would fathom a guess and say that that is what they are basing their decision on!


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (26 Feb 2013)

In april when they start the recruiting process there will be more applicants but there will also be more jobs being offered so would it really be harder to get in then as apposed to me applying last month when only a few jobs would be open? I would think getting in during april would be more likely.


----------



## krimynal (26 Feb 2013)

you can argue if you want , but people here are telling you the truth , if you werent competitive enough 1 month ago ... you won't be competitive enough now ..... neither will you be in a month ....

the forces will also note why you weren't selected ..... and they ... like people here .... are humans that knows that you can't become competitive in a month ....


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> In april when they start the recruiting process there will be more applicants but there will also be more jobs being offered so would it really be harder to get in then as apposed to me applying last month when only a few jobs would be open? I would think getting in during april would be more likely.



They are hiring NOW for April jobs, so your chances are waaayyyyyyyyy better now than they would be if you had waited and applied in Apr.  If you had waited until Apr, you probably would have received the dumb email that said "Sorry but we are not hiring for any of those jobs at this time"


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (26 Feb 2013)

sorry if I came across as arguing, I was just trying to show my point of view. Anyways, do you think I would have a better shot if I changed my occupations? I put supply tech and traffic tech on my app and I can understand that they may be competitive to get in to. I am kind of surprised I wasn't competitive enough for armoured.


----------



## Goodeman (26 Feb 2013)

Dude, I got the same email last march. Go volunteer or go back to school and add it to your application. You arent goingnto be competitive if you dont have any volunteer or work experience. Sitting Round waiting isnt goingnto make you a more likely prospect.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (26 Feb 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Dude, I got the same email last march. Go volunteer or go back to school and add it to your application. You arent goingnto be competitive if you dont have any volunteer or work experience. Sitting Round waiting isnt goingnto make you a more likely prospect.



yes, I am going to find a job. I actually did have volunteer experience on my app but not that much of it.


----------



## SeR (26 Feb 2013)

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I am kind of surprised I wasn't competitive enough for armoured.



Read a handful of threads in the Recruiting section of this site and come back here and tell us how many people said they applied for:

1 - Infantry
2 - *Armoured*
3 - Artillery

The trades in the Combat Arms are the big ones that people want, and since the conflict in Afghanistan is dying down, those are the ones that are going to be cut back.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> The trades in the Combat Arms are the big ones that people want, and since the conflict in Afghanistan is dying down, those are the ones that are going to be cut back.



If the CF had a manpower ceiling of 67,000 people and we end the mission in Afghanistan, the CF would still need 67,000 people to fill the ranks.  So why would you think that the Combat Arms trades are going to be cut back?



			
				yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I am kind of surprised I wasn't competitive enough for armoured.



I am sure there are more than a few Armour Corp people around that can answer this one for you.   ;D


----------



## SeR (26 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If the CF had a manpower ceiling of 67,000 people and we end the mission in Afghanistan, the CF would still need 67,000 people to fill the ranks.  So why would you think that the Combat Arms trades are going to be cut back?



If that's not the case, could you please explain why the infantry and other similar trades were not hiring for some time?


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> If that's not the case, could you please explain why the infantry and other similar trades were not hiring for some time?



Sure.  If the CF needs 100 infantrymen for the entire year, they aren't going to hire 100 infantrymen on 1 Apr because the training system wouldn't be able to manage it.  Not to mention, why would the CF hire that many infantrymen, all at once, with only the applications on hand, when the CF knows that there will be people graduating high school/college/university later in the year who may very well also apply for such a job.  So they would probably hire a portion now, a portion in the summer and then the rest in the fall or what ever they choose to do.


----------



## SeR (26 Feb 2013)

What's your point? Because there was a surplus of infantry due to the need in Afghanistan, and now there is not as big of a need, the CF will obviously be cutting back their numbers for this trade for some time.


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> What's your point? Because there was a surplus of infantry due to the need in Afghanistan, and now there is not as big of a need, the CF will obviously be cutting back their numbers for this trade for some time.



I've already made my point based on your question.  And the Infantry addressed the "potential" over-manning issue over a year ago.  In fact it was received so well, that it was cancelled ahead of schedule.

There is a thing the CF uses, referred to as PML (Preferred Manning Level) and I am fairly certain that anyone in the infantry will tell you that they are NOT at PML and short soldiers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> and short soldiers.



Very much.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (26 Feb 2013)

You might want to call them up and inquire as to what specifically it was that made your application uncompetitive. 

I was sent the exact same email a couple weeks ago, and I felt the "you should consider improving..." part to be a bit generic, so I called them up to ask if there was anything specific that they could turn me onto that was the cause of the problem, so that I could focus my efforts to improve that area.

After briefly being put on hold so the woman on the phone (can't remember her rank or name) could pull my file, she came back and said "Hmm, this seems fine to me." After being put back on hold again briefly so that she could check with the specific recruiter who'd reviewed my file, she confirmed to me that it was fine and would be sent to CFRC Toronto. Sure enough, it was, and I'm now waiting to do my CFAT at the end of March.

It's a big organization and sometimes things get overlooked or mistakes get made. I'm not saying that's what happened this time too, as generally speaking it's probably far more likely that it _didn't_ happen. But that being said, by calling, if there was an error, it may get corrected, and at the very least, you may be able to get some information on how _specifically_ your file was lacking and what can be done to remedy it.

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## DAA (26 Feb 2013)

:goodpost:

Now that is what I call "initiative"!!!


----------



## JordanA (26 Feb 2013)

RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> You might want to call them up and inquire as to what specifically it was that made your application uncompetitive.
> 
> I was sent the exact same email a couple weeks ago, and I felt the "you should consider improving..." part to be a bit generic, so I called them up to ask if there was anything specific that they could turn me onto that was the cause of the problem, so that I could focus my efforts to improve that area.
> 
> ...



I agree, you are the master of your own fate...don't wait around for things to happen! If something doesn't feel right call and ask! I know it might sound like an annoyance, however I applied at the end of January and have made multiple calls to the recruiter handling my file and in turn I'm sure that has sped up the process. I did my CFAT two weeks after I applied and I have my interview next week. It never hurts to call and ask. Not that I had an identical situation, but I called and asked about my file the following week after I applied, they had received it and were glad I called because apparently my file was a mess due to a Reserves application I submitted when I was 16...so everything got sorted and things are moving nicely. Make things happen for YOU! Good luck!


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (28 Feb 2013)

UPDATE!

So today I called the recruitment office and was told my app scored a 4 out of 5 in the grading system. Supply tech and traffic tech which I applied for need a 5 and armoured soldier is a 4 but not hiring. The recruiter told me several different trades that only need 3 or 4's so now I am researching the trades and emailing him back my new selections.


----------



## DAA (28 Feb 2013)

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> The recruiter told me several different trades that only need 3 or 4's so now I am researching the trades and emailing him back my new selections.



WARNING.......Choose wisely and don't pick something just for the sake of picking something because of your application score!!!  Joining the CF is a 3-5+ year commitment that you may not necessarily be able to get out of anytime soon, should you find yourself in an occupation that you don't like.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (28 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> WARNING.......Choose wisely and don't pick something just for the sake of picking something because of your application score!!!  Joining the CF is a 3-5+ year commitment that you may not necessarily be able to get out of anytime soon, should you find yourself in an occupation that you don't like.



I agree. Out of the 9 occupations he listed off that are hiring I was only interested in about 3 of them. My number 1 position is going to be a naval electronic sensor operator. It looks like an interesting trade and at the end of my commitment I can always consider trying to switch to a different occupation.


----------



## SeR (28 Feb 2013)

yamahaguitarguy said:
			
		

> I can always consider trying to switch to a different occupation.



You can always try, but it's not your chances are slim. Do you really think the CF would want you to transfer after all your training, just so they can train you to do something else? It's not impossible, it's just not a good plan.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2013)

..or he/she might find they love what they picked.

Quick, hands up all those who thought thier trade was exactly what they thought it would be??


----------



## BrendenDias (1 Mar 2013)

I got the same email about not being as competitive, but the same "much to offer" line hah    Well, I am also almost done high school, so there likely are many of us that are still in school that want in, and a lot of people that are much more qualified and have better education and standing than we do.. I'd say just hang in there, maybe go to college for a few years, get more fit and get more involved in your community eh.. then re-do your application and go from there. I mean, the government is cutting back even more apparently, and don't have funds set aside for another mission for the military to get involved in (from the sites and news I have been looking up on..)..
I am really curious to see if the conservatives get voted out, and if the NDP gets into power.. the Tories are supposed to be more "pro-military" compared to other parties, and they are cutting back. So if the NDP gets in, how much more will be cut? What will happen? A lot of questions... anyway I digressed. 
Good luck, you are not alone haha...


----------

